# 2014 Live/Semi-Live Kansas bow hunt



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just getting this thread started for this year. I will post up some more info, and pictures soon. Will be heading out to KS around Oct 28th. This year I have set aside the entire month of November to hunt. A week of which will also be spent in Iowa bowhunting. 

If you missed last year's thread, you can read it here. . . http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=485732

Hopefully later today I can get some more info and pictures up to get this thing started.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Booyah! Been waiting for this one!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

As have I! I debated starting it in the summer, when I went to hang stands, but figured I would wait until it got closer to actually hunting, and just post the summer details.

This year I will be hunting completely different land. My dad decided he would lease some ground with me this year, so we picked up 220 acres. Its within 2 miles as the crow flies to some of the properties I was hunting the last 2 years.

We went out in July, and first stepped foot on the land. Spent several days hanging 9-10 stands, and 9 or so cameras. The lay of the land has some steep drops in the middle of the timber, with a few creeks on the property. a couple ravines, which will make the timber hard to hunt, but will hold deer none the less. We saw deer on the property while out there. The property is surrounded by beans and corn. to the West, there is a good size chunk of timber on a neighboring property, and a good bit to the south as well. The red line below outlines the property.



Here is a pic of the stands that we took out in July.



We left a couple stands in the weeds on the property, and also have a couple run and gun set ups for hunting Walk in properties, which we will be hanging cams on when we get out there at the end of October. 

We are planning to spend the entire month of November out there, arriving sometime around Oct 28-29, and staying until Dec, or until tags are filled. Im going to be a couple hours north in SW Iowa this year as well for a week in November, trying to get on a buck with my bow. Hopefully it turns into a dream season.

Going to be taking way too many electronics, as I have 4-6 more trail cams going out to hang on walk in areas, a Sony AX2000 with Muddy tree arm and a couple tripods,(for ground blinds). 2 go pro's and all the hook ups, along with my DSLR and 5 lenses. The DSLR will most likely sit idle for most of the trip, as Im going to be focusing on video, but I may get the 500mm lens out for some scouting purposes.

As it is a new property for us, we plan to spend the first few days of our time out there scouting walk in areas, and hunting this main property from a distance, scouting to get an idea what deer are doing. I have posted some of our camera pictures from the summer here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=519207

Only one picture(as of july-sep) of a large mature deer, but I dont count on cams too much. The buck I took last year, and the buck I took in 2012 out there, we never had a picture of either. When the rut kicks in, those bucks will travel miles, across open fields in the daylight as well, just to look for does. The cams are set up more for fun, and to see if there are any local bucks living on the farm. 

Ill try to post more, as I get a chance, and as with last year, I will try to post live from the stand, provided I have service on stand.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Mike, what do you do for a living that allows you to take an entire month off to hunt? Just curious.
When you're there, what do you do for lodging?

T


----------



## fish patroll

Good luck !!!! I will be there for the first 2 weeks of November. Hunting public land on units 8 & 9. What unit are you hunting?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

QDMAMAN said:


> Mike, what do you do for a living that allows you to take an entire month off to hunt? Just curious.
> When you're there, what do you do for lodging?
> 
> T


I work on the ocean, on a private yacht to be exact, and it is known that I dont work during November if I can get away with it. Some years I am able to take a month or more off, other years its only a few weeks(because of previous time off throughout the year). I have 38 days of vacation a year, plus sick leave etc. . . . 
Generally I have been staying at a lodge, owned by an archery shop owner next door, but this year have rented an apartment from the landowner we lease from.



fish patroll said:


> Good luck !!!! I will be there for the first 2 weeks of November. Hunting public land on units 8 & 9. What unit are you hunting?


We will be in Units 9 & 10.


----------



## QDMAMAN

For God sake man! I heard you the first time! :lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

QDMAMAN said:


> For God sake man! I heard you the first time! :lol:


haha yeah I just had an internet bug or something. . for some reason it posted it about 20 times!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here is one grainy photo of a large buck that we have gotten on cam. The cams have been sitting since Sep, and after talking to Dad last night, we think we may have forgotten about a camera that we put up as well. Will find out in a week when we get out there!


----------



## wannabapro

Good God my friend!  

As my Dad says to me whever we see a chain-smoker....

"That guy had better watch out or else he'll develop a habit".


----------



## baldwinbucks

Good luck mike! I'll be heading to unit 15 and 16 November 7th.... Can't wait


----------



## goodworkstractors

Good luck. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Thanks guys! Finished up work now until December! Going to finish packing tonight, then Jump on a plane here in GA tomorrow morning, headed for MI. Going to try to get a quick hunt in sunday eve, but we will see. A lot of stuff to do before we head West for a month!


----------



## Kennybks

Good luck and travel safe. Enjoy the time with your Dad. Here's a couple of young bucks I pulled of SE KS cam earlier this month.

Shoot straight.


----------



## snortwheeze

Followed this thread last year I believe. Good luck

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Kenny, those guys will be awesome in another year or 2! 

I Just had a pretty horrible burger In NY Laguardia airport.. . getting closer to MI, and some deer hunting!
Also just talked to the land owner and he had a buck run in front of him while in the grain wagon. Corn is off the property, and beans wont be cut for another week or so.


----------



## snortwheeze

Can I work on the yacht with ya ? 

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Made it to Mi, just messing with things, trying to get some stuff organized. A lot to do the next couple days!! Ill try to update, hopefully I can get a chance tomorrow eve to get out and try to shoot a doe. Still trying to get used to the new video camera!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Snuck out for a couple hours of un-eventfulness this evening. Going to run out in the morning for one more attempt. The place is a mess trying to get organized to leave for KS on Tuesday!
Didnt take a whole lot of stuff with me, timber behind me, standing corn and a couple food plots in front of me. Seems the deer have been more active in the morning on this property, so hopefully tomorrow morning brings some luck before the rain moves in.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heading out in the morning. Just going to drive about 9 hrs, stop and stay overnight. Then, Wed morning, finish off the trip, hoping to get to the farm about midday, maybe pull some camera cards, then settle in. Finally getting most of the packing done, here's a quick preview of some of the video/photo equipment I will be using. The rifle on the left will only come out if we tag out, its going to try to eat some coyotes


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Left the house about 30 mins ago!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Travel safe and God speed. It's about to get ridiculous!:coolgleam


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Have a safe trip Mike. Can't wait to hear how things are going out there. I'd love to see some trailcam pics if you have time to post a few. We're leaving in 15 days. Opted for the 3rd week in November per your suggestion. Shoot straight 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JDSwan87

Subscribed!! Love this thread! Loved it last year too!!


----------



## Kennybks

Here's hoping you'll out do this guy.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=520789

Kansas monster!


----------



## TKZOutdoors

Get er done!! Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

QDMAMAN said:


> Travel safe and God speed. It's about to get ridiculous!:coolgleam


Thanks! Yes it is, with a cold front moving in this weekend in our area, it should get good quick! Crops are either off, or coming off.


sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Have a safe trip Mike. Can't wait to hear how things are going out there. I'd love to see some trailcam pics if you have time to post a few. We're leaving in 15 days. Opted for the 3rd week in November per your suggestion. Shoot straight
> 
> Thanks! Empty your PM Box, I have been trying to send you a message about your trip out over Labor day.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





JDSwan87 said:


> Subscribed!! Love this thread! Loved it last year too!!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it! Hopefully this year will be as good, or better


Kennybks said:


> Here's hoping you'll out do this guy.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=520789
> 
> Kansas monster!


Kenny, I saw that deer and every time I see it, I still think holy *****e! Ill be trying though!


TKZOutdoors said:


> Get er done!! Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thanks! 

All right guys, We are in Springfield, IL. Staying the night, and doing the rest of the trip in the morning. It should be 5-6 hrs. I havent taken any photos yet, will try to tomorrow. Was a long day in the truck. Deer/roadside totals are as follows for the trip:

MI-3 roadkill deer, 0 live deer
IN-1 Roadkill, 0 Live deer
IL-4 roadkill, 2 live deer

I am only going to keep these numbers until we arrive, still have a bit of IL, a lot of IA, and a bit of KS to go


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Should be good now Mike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Should be good now Mike
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Message sent off to ya. 


The weather forecast is still getting better and better for the weekend. We have a couple great stand sites that are NE or SE wind set ups. 

This thurs, its supposed to be 67(as it has been lately), Thurs night 47. . 
Friday high temp of 47, and friday night 29. NNE Wind(marginal, but will work)
Saturday 51, SE wind-Perfect for a couple spots.
and back up to mid 60's on Sunday/Monday. 

Looks like a Halloween Cold snap, drop of over 20 degrees!! Going to try to check cameras tomorrow as soon as we arrive, then get settled in. Probably sit Thurs eve and observe, depending on card pulls, and wind, and hit it hard friday. Might even do an all day sit depending on how much the deer move.(dont quote me on the all day thing, in case it doesnt happen haha)

Cant ask for more perfect conditions, if the forecast doesnt change too much in the next few days


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hearing reports of bucks starting to chase with cooler weather moving in! Last of the beans should be cut off the property this weekend! Should be there in a couple hrs!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Quick update. We were able to pull a few cams. some still have beans blocking access. We just checked the ones we could drive right up to, without leaving a bunch of scent and impact. 

Jumped a buck bedded near a camera as well. . Here are some photos to check out. Nothing too huge, but a lot of new bucks, and daylight activity is starting to show the last 2 days on cam. Enjoy the photos for now!

Split G2 buck






Tall 8





Kicker 10




And a young up and coming 10


----------



## JDSwan87

Nice animals there!! Maybe big brother will come along soon!


----------



## snortwheeze

From the looks of it is that kicker 10 a "shooter" or no ? Can't see it all that well on my phone, kinda dark. 
Keep em coming & good luck

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> From the looks of it is that kicker 10 a "shooter" or no ? Can't see it all that well on my phone, kinda dark.
> Keep em coming & good luck
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830


Kicker 10 is going to be close. Probably a shooter, but will have to see him in person, as thats the only photo we have of him(so far), and he could potentially be a 3.5y.o deer. 

On another note, no hunting tomorrow, but here is the potential set up for some scouting in the morning and evening.


----------



## JDSwan87

Do you film for personal use or for a show/ company? Just wondering BC that setup looks purrrty serious...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

JDSwan87 said:


> Do you film for personal use or for a show/ company? Just wondering BC that setup looks purrrty serious...


Just personal. This is my first year actually with video. I have been into photography for quite some time, and have acquired some great Lenses and gear, and decided to try filming this year. After being around cheap and great lenses, I decided not to skimp on a video camera, as I know price=quality when it comes to glass like that. sould be interesting.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Some nice looking bucks. I would have a hard time passing on the tall 8, the kicker 10 would get raged for sure. Good luck scouting tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Some nice looking bucks. I would have a hard time passing on the tall 8, the kicker 10 would get raged for sure. Good luck scouting tomorrow
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks! Getting us excited anyhow! I will reply tomorrow to your PM.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Success this morning! Scouted from some tall grass in the ditch on the edge of the property. Its 50 degrees out. Last day of this warm weather before the cold snap. Saw lots of deer well into daylight. Left at 830 because the sun was in our eyes, but saw a minimum of 5-6 different bucks. Long ways off, but a few looked good. Going to scout some walk in areas now, then sit in the ditch again for the evening.


----------



## FireDoc66

Good luck! Great thread!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Pulled 1 card and 2 stands today. Activity 2-4am Still. A cool down coming tomorrow, tomorrow planning on being in the stand pretty much all day, so keep checking back. Brand new property!(unless something changes between now and the morning).


----------



## goodworkstractors

Good luck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

cscott711 said:


> Good luck


Thanks! Just waiting for it to break loose at any moment! Reports around the area are consistent with what has been going on for us, so we aren't the only ones. . .


----------



## MidMichigan10

Mike....it has to be close. We have a few guys out there right now and three of them have put down bucks with one guy shooting a giant 8. Prolly be in the 150s. They have his sheds from last year and he was around 144". I head out in a week. Next Tuesdays cold front should be all you guys need Mike!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

MidMichigan10 said:


> Mike....it has to be close. We have a few guys out there right now and three of them have put down bucks with one guy shooting a giant 8. Prolly be in the 150s. They have his sheds from last year and he was around 144". I head out in a week. Next Tuesdays cold front should be all you guys need Mike!


Thanks! Yeah, I talked to a few people SW of here, and they have had some bigger bucks show up in the daylight, but around my area, everyone Ive talked to is getting the same results. I believe it will break open any time now. I always like hunting the 2nd half of Nov out here, as that's when I see the most mature buck activity, but it doesnt hurt to shoot one prior to that! 

On another note, I talked to the landowner in IA today, and they are seeing some really good deer, but he said next week will be PRIME! Excited to get there sunday, as Ive waited 4 years for this tag!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Meeting with the new owners of our new property at 9am(central time), going to do a quick drive around the property, so they can show us around, then we are going to hang a couple stands, a few cameras, and hunt the rest of the day! Will post some aerials and more info on the property tomorrow eve!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Signal is spotty here, but we saw 4 does bedded in a couple spots on this new property when we were driving in. Got 2 stands up, and we are just waiting for deer to show up. Its much colder today. Maybe 40's. A buddy 15 mins south put a nice old 12 pt down this morning.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Squirrel just missed a branch and fell about 25ft right next to me. He hit the ground and just sat there shaking his head for a couple mins before walking off. Hilarious.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe and fawn at 20 yards milling around


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

30 degrees and cutting a deer up outside. Not our deer. Buddies he shot about 15 mins south of here. Looks like 15 scoreabe points and no teeth left!


----------



## JDSwan87

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> 30 degrees and cutting a deer up outside. Not our deer. Buddies he shot about 15 mins south of here. Looks like 15 scoreabe points and no teeth left!


Wow!! Pics are needed of course...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here are a couple photis of his deer . . .Junk everywhere!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Wow that's a freak! Awesome deer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snortwheeze

That's what your waiting for 

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## JDSwan87

Wow cool!!!


----------



## obeRON

You hunting with an outfitter in IA? If so, care to share who you are using?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> That's what your waiting for
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830


Yes! Pics dont do that deer justice! The mass was insane! 


obeRON said:


> You hunting with an outfitter in IA? If so, care to share who you are using?


Yes, Im hunting with southwest Iowa outfitters in Villisca IA. Top notch place, small operation. Only will be 6 of us in camp next week. Room to myself! All inclusive including booze as well. They kill some giants there, a couple over 200" the last few years. Average 160", and they are 100% shot opportunity on 140" and bigger.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The decoy is coming out!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wind is blowing 20+ again...any bets on how many times the decoy blows over tonight?


----------



## MidMichigan10

Mike....What is the report around there? The weather from Tuesday on looks extremely promising. We had a guy shoot a 157" 8 point Wednesday morning but other than that it sounds like everything moving during daylight is smaller. I hope the big boys get on their feet this next week as we arrive mid day on Thursday. Good luck in Iowa.


----------



## obeRON

Any other bucks killed while you were in IA?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

obeRON said:


> Any other bucks killed while you were in IA?


No, not yet. 2 guys passed bucks monday that would have went 140-150. Yesterday 1 shooter was seen, but not close enough. Guys are seeing a lot of deer, moving all day as well. Just a couple opporyunities so far though at good deer. I dont envy them sitting in this weather all day. A few moved to new stands today, so its just a matter of time.


----------



## obeRON

Did you put a tape on your buck yet?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not yet. On the road headed back to KS right now. Probably try to hunt this afternoon, and see if I can tape him out tonight or tomorrow. Gotta make sure i brought my tape, and see if I can find it!
Hes hard to judge as long as his beams are, should go 140's somewhere.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well i didnt hunt tonight, so dsd went and sat where i was going to. Just got a text he shot one! Said a little fsr back, but he could see it by a creek and it looked not in good shape! May have just hesrd it crash!


----------



## obeRON

Sweet, can't wait for the story and pics!


----------



## Kennybks

congrats to your Dad Mike. 14 degrees this morning when I walked outside here in SE KS. pulled cards here's a few on our place.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

That's awesome good for your dad! Hope to see pics of the recovery soon. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Will update soon as i can! He is headed back to get me right now. On another note, i did a very rough score on my deer and he came out 146 6/8. Will try to do it again tomorrow to make sure its accurate.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Going to a restaurant to eat and then go find him. The shot may be a bit back, so we are giving him time, even though he heard him crash. Rather be safe than sorry. If he is dead, he wont be any more dead.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Kennybks said:


> congrats to your Dad Mike. 14 degrees this morning when I walked outside here in SE KS. pulled cards here's a few on our place.


Nice deer kenny! Its cooold here too. Been brutal for a few days. Supposed to be down to 7 tonight


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer didnt go 25 yards. Will have photos in the morning. its 14 degrees, and we are going to cape him tomorrow morning. Heres a photo of him just before the shot on trail camera. 
The 2nd photo is a little buck that looks like he was wrestling with a bush. haha. Thought the photo was funny. Have a series of pics of him with a basket on his head!


----------



## obeRON

Awesome!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Back on stand. Hung a new set. Im pushing closer to a bedding area.


----------



## obeRON

Pics of your dad's buck?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Yep. Coming tonight. Only have 1 on my phone. Most are on my camera. Once i get out of the woods ill upload a couple


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A good buck just bedded 40 yards away! Hes talll and hood mass from what i can see


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Grunts and snort wheeze to no avail. He is sleeping. Eyes closed and head down


----------



## JDSwan87

Chuck a stick at him!! Totally kidding!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He finally got up. Hit the grunt call once, and on a string he came. Hes a great buck, but i passed. Hes a main frame 8 with a forked g2 on one side. A little busted. Heres a pic of him earlier in the season









Took a quick phone shot at 10 yards


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, Saw 1 little buck at 5pm. Thats it as far as sitting. Dad texted me when he came to get me, and said there were 10 deer in a corn field by a different stand. One was chasing does all over the place. He forgot his Binos, so didnt know exactly what it was. It was 300-400 yards away from the truck. I had to walk past that stand, and the corner of the corn field where they were at on my way out, so I snuck down as quiet as I could be in the crunchy squeaky snow. I got within 50 yards, but it was pretty well dark. Through My binos, I could make out deer bodies close, but couldnt see what they were. It was 15 degrees when I walked out tonight. 

Tomorrow is a high of 15 all day, with 18-22 mph winds. Going to be miserable. Im going to likely drink some beers tonight, and watch the Patriots beat the colts! (hopefully), and sleep in tomorrow. 

Probably go down south to a walk in property and pull a camera I have had out for a few weeks. Probably wont hunt there, but depends whats on the camera. 
Id like to go out to where the deer were coming into the cornfield tonight, and do a little recon. Try to see where their tracks are coming into the field in the snow. I may be able to either hang a stand, or hunt an existing one with wind that normally wouldnt work for it, depending on where they are coming and going. See how that works. 
With the temps the way they are, the deer are still chasing and rutting, but they are hitting food like its the late season. Hopefully the plan pays off.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, went out and checked where the deer were coming from into the corn. Nothing I can do with the NW wind we are getting today. No where to cut them off, as they are coming through pasture ground with no trees suitable for a stand. Not really anywhere for a blind either. Will be able to get in there likely tomorrow to hunt it though. Checked a cam on the newer property that I leased, and had about 6 different bucks in the last 3 days. Most young, small deer. Including an 8 pt and a 9 pt, then this guy showed up 2 mornings ago at 630am. Hes a heavy deer, and Ill have to get a better look at him in person, but looks like one I might take a crack at.


----------



## obeRON

He looks good to me, really like the heavy antlers.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

obeRON said:


> He looks good to me, really like the heavy antlers.


I agree. The more i look at him, the more i think i wanna shoot him. About to walk out the door now to go try to shoot him.


----------



## Kennybks

Great Buck Mike! Get after him! Their MOVING today!

Not to hijack Mike's thread, but I'm still a little in shock at the moment. 

We were just driving down a SE KS road when my daughter said Dad! There's a BIG BUCK standing right back there! I pulled it over and did a U turn on the blacktop came back and there stood a huge 10 ptr! CRIPES GIRL! You didn't say it was that big! 

I wish I'd thought to get a camera ready!!! He only gave us a couple of moments, but I coulda woulda shoulda!

Probably would go at least 170". A mile down the road was a field with a couple thousand geese and three times that in ducks.

Gotta love Kansas! Carry on Mike!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Kennybks said:


> Great Buck Mike! Get after him! Their MOVING today!
> 
> Not to hijack Mike's thread, but I'm still a little in shock at the moment.
> 
> We were just driving down a SE KS road when my daughter said Dad! There's a BIG BUCK standing right back there! I pulled it over and did a U turn on the blacktop came back and there stood a huge 10 ptr! CRIPES GIRL! You didn't say it was that big!
> 
> I wish I'd thought to get a camera ready!!! He only gave us a couple of moments, but I coulda woulda shoulda!
> 
> Probably would go at least 170". A mile down the road was a field with a couple thousand geese and three times that in ducks.
> 
> Gotta love Kansas! Carry on Mike!


Dang! That would have been a sight to see! Id take a 140 in sight right now! lol


Tonight was the coldest Ive ever been. It was 14 when I climbed out of the tree, and the wind has been blowing NW 20-25 all afternoon. 

Right at dark I heard a deer coming across a ditch, and it appeared in front of me at 20 yards. I could see a huge body, and picked up the binos. It was probably pushing last shooting light, and I sezed him up in the bonos for about 5-10 minutes He had 5 points on his right side, pretty tall, and his left side was probably a 10" spike that was pretty heavy. I had all the time in the world as he ate beans, but I never picked the bow up. 
He was limping a bit as well, and looked to be a big body deer, but not seeing him before, I didnt know how old he was. My camera flashed twice(thanks Don  ), but I didnt have my key for my python lock to pull the card when I left. Will find out next time I hunt there I guess. This was the same stand Dad shot his deer from. As I said earlier, have had at least 6 different bucks in front of it in the last 2 days. They just didnt want to show tonight. I wont be able to hunt that again until Wed, so will have to go to a different spot tomorrow because of wind direction.


----------



## Kennybks

Just met a local guy and we got to swapping stories. here's a buck that was taken near where we are but last year.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Kennybks said:


> Just met a local guy and we got to swapping stories. here's a buck that was taken near where we are but last year.


Wowzers! Thats a tank of a deer. A buddy of mine put down a 163" 8 pt a few days ago. Something about big 8's!

Big deer in general.....haha. 

Here are some sheds that came off of a property close to where we are hunting(I hunted the property the last 2 years). . The deer was shot the following year. Sheds scored in the 190's(with an assumed spread)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, moved a stand about 40 yards. Because of wind. Deer are coming into a cut corn field before dark with the cold temps. It warmed up to 32 today, so hopefully they stay on this feeding pattern. Settled in a little while ago. Not the best tree, but my only option for this corn field access. Hope the deer play ball


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Big buck chasing a doe! Within 25 yards. Couldnt stop him.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Tonight turned out to be what I can say was incredible. I saw at least 15 different bucks tonight. 2 were for sure shoters, and a couple more were close, but I couldnt tell for sure. It was like someone flipped a switch, and all of a sudden deer everywhere. at one time in sight, I could see 3 different does. All 3 each had 3 bucks chasing them. I had deer all around me. Didnt put down my bow until I had to and couldnt see. Even at that point, I still had deer running and grunting around me. Had a couple that I could have shot right at last light, but just couldnt be positive what exactly they were. Could see tall heavy antlers, but there are a couple tall heavy younger deer running around here too. 
Only have video of a couple does right before dark, as they were in front of me right at last camera light. That was about the tme all hell broke loose. I had deer down wind, up wind, cross wind both ways, and it was just purely a circus. 

Im heading to a different stand tomorrow morning, as the wind wont allow me to hunt this one, but Thursday it will change back to what it was today again. Hope to put one down tomorrow morning, to say they are moving, is an understatement.


----------



## don

You're definitely living the dream Mike, savor every second of it and I know you are....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Overslept a bit but made it out before sunrise. Cool crisp morning. 27 degrees


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Small buck chasing 2 does


----------



## DoubleJay

Totally cool adventure!

Thanks

Jay


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Pulled tha card after hunting this morning to get a look at that funky looking buck. Also saw thhe big 9 on there. I have morning and evening photos of the big 9 now. Hopefully he slips up and comes by me. Here is the photo of the funky buck. I think he is a 3 year old, but witha really cool rack, ill probably shoot him if i see him the other night was the first and only time ive seen him, so he may not even show up.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Also, realized once i got out here that i forgot the base to my camera arm....no video tonite. Hopefullly ill shoot one. Kind of like forgetting your knife...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Blood drawn#!!!


----------



## snortwheeze

Can't wait to see what it is !!

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------

